# What's a 2006 F55 worth?



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

I just took delivery of a 2011 F4, and I'll be selling my trusty 56cm F55 to help pay for it - but I don't know a good asking price. Any thoughts?

I bought it in 2010 for $1,200. It's all stock, great condition and low mileage (I put about 800 miles on it last year, the guy I bought it from barely rode it). Superlight 7005 aluminum frame with carbon fork, carbon seatpost and carbon seatstays. Dura-Ace shifters/derailleurs, FSA Gossamer compact crank, Easton Vista wheels (Easton purchased Velomax in 2005, same as EA50s), black matte finish with white/yellow Felt graphics. It's still a stunner.

Any thoughts/guidance would be appreciated - I hate to let it go but I'm on a "one bike" budget!

Sam


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Considering it has DA, good wheels and is still a decent bike, I'd say around $600-700? Possibly advertise it for a bit more ($850) to give some haggling room


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's the real thing ...


----------



## steve_bcn (Nov 29, 2011)

nice one!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I sold mine last year for $875 (was asking $950). Having DA 7800 gearing makes all the difference in the world. Also, it depends on where you live too. Here in So. Cal, you can probably get about $800-900 for that bike still. I wish I loved mine but I have a 2009 Felt FA frameset with full Dura Ace (the last year for the F55 was 2008; and the FA is the same frame).


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy to report that it sold for $1,000.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i was gonna say, more like 1200

ace group and easton circuits. nice effin bike, the 4 is nicer, but good deal all around


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

easyridernyc said:


> i was gonna say, more like 1200
> 
> ace group and easton circuits. nice effin bike, the 4 is nicer, but good deal all around


+1..... When i sold mine, I was getting calls within 5 minutes of posting it on Craigslist. With such a quick response, I should've known that $950 was too low. The guy offered me less and I took i just to sell it. Lesson learned. I need to learn when to say no. That guy got a killer deal on mine.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think $1000 is more than fair. 
Just wondering, are you missing the compact cranks? Are you still running the 11-25 casette on the F4?


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Too soon to tell. I guess I miss the compact cranks right now - but I have more riding to do and I'm enjoying the solid shifting of the full Ultegra set. The FSA crank and cassette from the F55 both went with the bike to the new owner.


----------

